# Cubing World Season 4



## Noahaha (Sep 22, 2013)

Season 4 starts on Monday! Yay!

Here's the trailer:


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow. So many fast people...


----------



## aceofspades98 (Sep 22, 2013)

This is extremely epic. So epic that I urinated in my pants.


----------



## TheFarEastGuy (Sep 22, 2013)

Alex Lau


----------



## Username (Sep 22, 2013)

This will be epic. Looking forward to all the vids


----------



## youngcuber1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha Noah I love your Heisenberg t-shirt


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 22, 2013)

Alex lau, ranzha....yes, this will be a good season


----------



## BaconCuber (Sep 22, 2013)

When I saw Riley, I was like, come on, 21 seconds?! Then I saw the blindfold. Then I cried.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 22, 2013)

This is gonna be awesome, can't wait!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice epic music. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 2, 2013)

Last week was introduction week. In case you missed any of the videos, here they are:

Kevin Costello III Introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDj1XH2Muzw
Daniel Sheppard Introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szHAzR4U5Dc
Convinsa Introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDr5F3H4Xmc
Riley Introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF0qA_8pavQ
Nathan Dwyer Introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=950oIktJNQY
Alex Lau Introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySnplbkNcoI


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 7, 2013)

Here are last week's videos in case you missed them:

*[Mitch Lane] WCA Competition Guide: Introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaSC3_C4xj4
[NoahCubes] 10 Websites Every Cuber Should Know: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlPfy6KLzQg
[Kevin Costello III] PLL Parity Tricks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fbr_YRJQcE
[Riley] Flipped Edges, Twisted Corners, and Parity: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYgxRR8EEWI
[Daniel Sheppard] Big Cube H-Perm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBXpTcn1ppk*


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 12, 2013)

Last week we had some pretty interesting videos:

*[Mitch Lane] WCA Competition Guide: Preparation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSYc4D_A5uc
[Jacob Hutnyk] Yau Cross Edges Tips and Tricks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF8FRPiQEAc
[Nathan Dwyer] Square-1 Comparison: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5bsuTWaMag
[Riley] How to Make and Use Letter Pairs for BLD: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK6-7eDw0_s
[Convinsa] ShengShou 5x5 Mod Review + Explanation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJrop36dTGw
[Guest Sunday] Twelve Cubers, One Scramble: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFFfjzD-MLI*


----------



## Brest (Oct 19, 2013)

*Noah Arthurs* - Petrus Example Solve - Cubing World



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]PR0332iGSZg[/youtubehd]


 F L2 B' L2 D2 L D' L' F2 D R D2 F' R F2 U' B' L2

z2 // inspection
D R U' R' // 2x2x2
(R U R' D' z2) // (undo)
F2 U L // 2x2x1
x2 y' U' x L U2 L' // 2x2x2
(L U2 r' U) // (undo)
r2 U r2' // 2x2x2
y' z U2 (U2) // WR edge (undo)
z x' R U // WB edge
x' U U R2 y' R U R' U R U' R' // 2x2x3
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: Bonus



y R2 U2 F' r U' r' // 2x2x3
y R U' M U' R U M' // 2x2x3


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 20, 2013)

We had some pretty great videos last week, so make sure you check them out if you haven't already. 
This week we started a new thing on Cubing World called Q&A Saturdays, it's really cool so go see the video explaining all about it. We also have a really cool Guest Sunday video coming out later today so look forward to that. 

*[Mitch Lane] WCA Competition Guide: At the Comp: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwJgVCOtKpg
[Jacob Hutnyk] Effectiveness of Yau on 5x5+: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_GB0Ix7vN0
[Daniel Sheppard] R,U,D F2L Tricks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUsbard-pvg
[Nathan Dwyer] 3x3x4 Cuboid Tutorial + Roux Method Overview: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk7Pmx9YKIY
[NoahCubes] Petrus Method Tutorial Part 1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR0332iGSZg
Q&A Saturdays Introduction: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm6tZbvn_Yg
[Guest Sunday] Andrew Ricci - PLLs with Execution: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9kN4HL1084*


----------



## Brest (Oct 22, 2013)

*Mitch Lane* - Just Another Rubik's Cube Single - Cubing World



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]bTpIP2viPwA[/youtubehd]


 B R2 B2 L2 F' L F' R2 D' B2 R' D' L U B2 L2 R2 B

y x // inspection
U z' y L' u' F2 u' R u // cross (7/7)
y' U2' L' U L R U R' // 1st pair (7/14)
U' y' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair (8/22)
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair (8/30)
U' L' U U L U L' U' L // 4th pair (8/38)
f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (13/51)
R2 u R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L // PLL (12/63)
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey Noah, not trying to be pushy and impatient, but when should we expect to see some vids from Alex? I think a lot of other people want to know as well.


----------



## IcyBlade (Oct 23, 2013)

Also, don't forget about Ranzha. Only one in Season 4 we haven't seen yet. Curious to see him and Alex.


----------



## IcyBlade (Oct 23, 2013)

YAY example solve video from Alex.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 23, 2013)

IcyBlade said:


> Also, don't forget about Ranzha. Only one in Season 4 we haven't seen yet. Curious to see him and Alex.





CheesecakeCuber said:


> Hey Noah, not trying to be pushy and impatient, but when should we expect to see some vids from Alex? I think a lot of other people want to know as well.



Quite coincidentally, there was an Alex video today!


Basically we make the schedule in advance, and that was how it happened to work out with Alex's videos. Sorry to keep you waiting.

Ranzha's videos were not ready as early as everyone else's, so his were placed in the last 5 weeks of the season. The first one of his. will come out two weeks from today.


----------



## Brest (Oct 23, 2013)

*Alex Lau* - Roux Example Solves - Cubing World



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]6kgmFZP1_IU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



(x2 y) L2 U' L2 F2 B D2 B' L' D2 U2 L2 B' R L' U' F2 U B U2 F' B D F' D F'

y x // inspection
D' R r U L U L2' U x' // Lblock
M U R' U2' R U2 R // RF block
U M U2 M2' R' U r // RB pair
U' R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // CMLL
U M U M U M' U M' // EO
U M2' U // UL/UR
M2' U2 M U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	STM[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
			Step		STM[/B]
Lblock	8		Lblock/F2B	36.4%
Rblock	14		Rblock/F2B	63.6%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	22	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	44.9%[/COLOR]

CMLL	11		CMLL/Total	22.4%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	16	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	32.7%[/COLOR]
L10P	27		L10P/Total	55.1%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



F U2 R2 D2 R' B2 L R2 U R' B D2 F' B2 U' R F2 R D' B D' U' B' F R2

y x // inspection
M r' F // LF block
R2 x' r U' x // LB pair
R' U' R' U2 R' U R2 // RB block
U' R' U r2 R' U' R' // RF pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R // CMLL
M' U2 M' U2 M U M' // EO
U M' U2 M' U' M2' // UL/UR
U M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	STM[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
			Step		STM[/B]
Lblock	6		Lblock/F2B	30.0%
Rblock	14		Rblock/F2B	70.0%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	20	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	40.0%[/COLOR]

CMLL	13		CMLL/Total	26.0%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	17	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	34.0%[/COLOR]
L10P	30		L10P/Total	60.0%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



F' B D2 F R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' D' L B2 L F' D L' U2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F'

y2 x // inspection
U R' E2' // LB block
F r' F // LF pair
U2' R U R U2 r' U' R // RB block
U' R U R' U R U r' // RF pair
R U2' R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F' // CMLL
M' U M' U M U' M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M2' U2 M U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	STM[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
			Step		STM[/B]
Lblock	6		Lblock/F2B	27.3%
Rblock	16		Rblock/F2B	72.7%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	22	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	44.0%[/COLOR]

CMLL	11		CMLL/Total	22.0%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	17	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	34.0%[/COLOR]
L10P	28		L10P/Total	56.0%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



F U2 L2 U F2 U D2 F' U2 L2 U' L2 D2 B' L' B2 F2 D L2 U' R' U L2 R U'

y2 // inspection
E R' E' // LF block
R' U R U' B // LB pair
r U' R' U' R U R2 U' R' // RF block
U' M r' U' r // RB pair
U2' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // CMLL
U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M // EO
U' M U2 M' // UL/UR
U' M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	STM[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
			Step		STM[/B]
Lblock	8		Lblock/F2B	36.4%
Rblock	14		Rblock/F2B	63.6%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	22	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	44.0%[/COLOR]

CMLL	12		CMLL/Total	24.0%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	16	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	32.0%[/COLOR]
L10P	28		L10P/Total	56.0%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 L' U2 D' B2 L' F U2 F2 R U L' U' F' L2 R' F R' U2 F' D' B' U' F2 L'

x2 y // inspection
U' M' U' x // LB block
U R' U2' F' // LF pair
r' U R2 r U R' // RF block
R' U' R U2' R' U R // RB pair
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // CMLL
M2' U' M' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M U // UL/UR
M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	STM[/B]				
[COLOR="red"]Total	42	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
			Step		STM[/B]
Lblock	7		Lblock/F2B	35.0%
Rblock	13		Rblock/F2B	65.0%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	20	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	47.6%[/COLOR]

CMLL	11		CMLL/Total	26.2%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	11		LSE/Total	26.2%	[/COLOR]
L10P	22		L10P/Total	52.4%
```






Spoiler: 6th solve



F L2 R D2 R L2 U' D R U2 L U F B2 U L2 R2 U2 F B' L2 R U F R

y2 x // inspection
D' F // LF block
R2 U' l U' x // LB pair
R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U R U2 R // RF block
U R' U R U2' R' U r // RB pair
U l' U' L' U R U' L U x' // CMLL
M U' M' // EO
U M' U2 M U M2' U' (U M2' U') // UL/UR (undo)
U' M' U2 M2' U2 M' U // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	STM[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	48	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
			Step		STM[/B]
Lblock	6		Lblock/F2B	24.0%
Rblock	19		Rblock/F2B	76.0%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	25	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	52.1%[/COLOR]

CMLL	9		CMLL/Total	18.8%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	14		LSE/Total	29.2%[/COLOR]
L10P	23		L10P/Total	47.9%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Mean (6/6)

[B]Step	STM[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	48.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
			Step		STM[/B]
Lblock	6.83		Lblock/F2B	31.3%
Rblock	15.00		Rblock/F2B	68.7%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	21.83	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	45.3%[/COLOR]

CMLL	11.17		CMLL/Total	23.2%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	15.17	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	31.5%[/COLOR]
L10P	26.33		L10P/Total	54.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	STM[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	42[/COLOR]

Lblock	6
Rblock	13
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	20[/COLOR]

CMLL	9
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	11[/COLOR]
L10P	22
```


----------



## pjk (Oct 23, 2013)

"And that's magic", haha.

Well done examples.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 23, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Quite coincidentally, there was an Alex video today!
> 
> 
> Basically we make the schedule in advance, and that was how it happened to work out with Alex's videos. Sorry to keep you waiting.
> ...



Oh, awesome! Thanks noah. Also, I just wanted to say what a great job you're doing with cubingworld. Keep it up


----------



## RicardoRix (Oct 23, 2013)

Watching Dan's H-Perm for big cubes, I have a nice little idea for a short and sweet video series. Have a single alg daily digest. Atleast for me learning 1 alg a day is do-able.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 23, 2013)

Brest said:


> *Alex Lau* - Roux Example Solves - Cubing World



Thanks Brest! I added a link to the description.



CheesecakeCuber said:


> Oh, awesome! Thanks noah. Also, I just wanted to say what a great job you're doing with cubingworld. Keep it up



Thanks!



RicardoRix said:


> Watching Dan's H-Perm for big cubes, I have a nice little idea for a short and sweet video series. Have a single alg daily digest. Atleast for me learning 1 alg a day is do-able.



That would be an interesting project, but not one that Cubing World can take on right now.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 27, 2013)

Another great week for Cubing World. We had many awesome videos including our first Q&A Saturday, make sure you check them out.

*[Mitch Lane] WCA Competition Guide: Dealing with Pressure: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTpIP2viPwA
[Alex Lau] Roux Example Solves: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kgmFZP1_IU
[Kevin Costello III] Winter Variation Tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGtclM-fH4A
[Riley] How to Use the M-Slice: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzh7YphcDIU
[NoahCubes] Petrus Method Tutorial Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ctaXm6EWfY
[Q&A Saturday] Convinsa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76cjErMeTQs
[Guest Sunday] Erik Johnson - Keeping Your Cubes Clean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=615tzXePC9c*


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 6, 2013)

Last week was very interesting, but make sure you go to our channel and check out yesterday's video too in which Daniel Sheppard (the WCA delegate for the UK) tells you all about delegates along with a little WCA regulations quiz at the end of the video.

*[Mitch Lane] WCA Competition Guide: Multi Day Comps: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWbjXNu2H40
[Convinsa] Freeslice Explanation: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwAwT_0oCd4
[Jacob Hutnyk] 4x4 Modification Tutorial (Florian + Konsta): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWr-i8IpCQM
[Nathan Dwyer] CP Parity Explanation + Recognition Guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6u3ur2otuE
[SpeedCubingTV] More Easy OLL Cases; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV1CkwFTOgc
[Q&A Saturday] Riley: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiRJGX-m6JQ
[Guest Sunday] Collinbxyz - Cross to F2L Transition Tips: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZEIhQcFYQo*


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Damn, looks like I fogot to post last week's videos. I'll post them along with this week's videos on Sunday but in the meantime you can just go check them out on our channel, you'll find a lot of useful stuff. www.youtube.com/cubingworld


----------

